# penicillin dosage for a cat



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

what is the dosage of penicillin for a cat? He has an absess on his back.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Depends on what you are giving him...injectible (what is the strength?) or tablets?


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

> Depends on what you are giving him...injectible (what is the strength?) or tablets?


penicillin G Procaine 
Injectable suspension USP
300,000 units per ml


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

The dosage for cats is 1/2 ml (.5ml) per cat (you need not worry about per-pound.)

​


----------

